# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  diesmal hab ich was kaputt gemacht

## maxthedude

foto im anhang - das topsheet vo meinen katana 09/10 is die woche irgendwann ziemlich unschön abgeplatzt - ist mir gerade beim kofferraum ausräumen aufgefallen. 

ich hätte keine ahnung wann/warum/wo das passiert sein könnte. steinkontakt hab ich eigentlich keinen ärgeren gehabt. 

kann ma das richten? muss ma das richten? wie kann mans richten? oder kann das auch ein produktionsfehler sein und i krieg jetzt an neuen?  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## georg

Am Photo sehe ich nicht viel, aber wenn sich die Verbindungen der Lagen in der Schaufel auflösen ohne dass mech. Schäden erkennbar sind, dann ist das ein Garantiefall. Der Bereich ist kritisch, das ist den Herstellern bekannt. Also wenn sich der Ski dort auflöst und man kann das nicht auf einen Unfall zurückführen und er ist nicht uralt, dann kriegst neue.

----------


## maxthedude

sorry fürs schlechte foto - hab ich gestern am abend mitn handy gmacht da di digicam auch hin is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
hier nochmal zwei wo mans hoffentlich besser sieht. bzw. is es das tail vom ski ned die schaufel vorne - also wirds vermutlich nicht einfach so abgesplittert sein ..  
werd am nachmittag mal zum skihändler meines vertrauens schaun vielleicht kann ma ja was machen.

----------


## noox

das schaut aber schon nach Krafteinwirkung aus.

Oder es ist von selbst aufgegangen und dadurch dann irgendwo hängengeblieben, sodass es dann so ausgerissen ist.

----------


## maxthedude

ja es sieht nach krafteinwirkung aus - ich kann halt leider echt nicht sagen wann und wie es passiert sein soll .. keine gröberen schläge abgekommen oder sonst etwas. 

jedenfalls war ich beim händler - der hat mit völkl telefoniert und die haben gmeint das der ski mal eingeschickt wird. mal sehen was rauskommt, mittwoch sollt ich ein update bekommen.

----------


## georg

Schaut mir eher nach der Theorie  "gelöst-hängengeblieben-weggerissen" aus. Aber jetzt kann man eh nur noch abwarten. Hoffe, du hast Ersatzski.  :Confused:

----------


## maxthedude

neuer ski ist gerade beim händler eingetroffen  :Mr. Yellow:  
also wurde vom völkl service ohne weitere fragen gegen ein 2011er modell ausgetauscht

----------


## georg

:Way To Go:  So solls sein!  :Smile:

----------

